# Rikschick's adoption diary.



## rikschick

*Off we go...!*
Well, we finally did it and made the first step on this journey today! At last I plucked up the courage to phone our LA and to start the ball rolling.

The Duty SW called straight back - she was the most delightful, kind and sensitive woman (I hope this bodes well?). I told her that this was our first step and I just wanted an informal chat. She explained the process thoroughly and asked me lots of questions, which were all ok (she was very understanding and sympathetic about our IF history). She is posting out an application form for us to fill in, then hopefully we will be invited to an info evening - after that we will complete our formal application and attend a prep course which they hold four times a year.

I just have a laparoscopy to get through on 20th April, then as soon as that is over and done with, we will be filling in the form and hopefully, it will be all systems go.

I know we have a long road ahead and I know it will be tough at times, but I feel as though today is the day it all begins!
Bye for now xx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Rikchiks,

Congrats on taking that first step, I hope you have a smooth journey ahead.  Good luck for the 20th, I hope all goes well.  I look forward to keeping up to date with your journey, we are still at the beginning stages, so you are not far behind us.  

Take care,
Mx


----------



## MillyFlower

My Wonderful Friend,

I am sooooo very excited that this journey has begun. You are one step closer to that magical happy ending. We know this road will not be short but I promise to be here and to hold your hand every step of the way.   

Milly xxxxxx


----------



## curvycat

Hi hun 

Just to wish u luck and a speedy process x


----------



## Camly

hiya and welcome  

i look forward to hearing more on ur journey.  best of luck for the 20th also.

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## kittykat1234

Good luck on this amazing journey you have started and we look forward to reading your posts and following it with you!

Congratulations on making the first step and this is the most amazing site ever!!

xxx


----------



## rikschick

Hi M, curvycat, calmy, kittykat and my dear friend Milly  

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome to the adoption threads. I checked back on my last posts - although I have been lurking my last actual post was January 2009 after my ectopic. It is good to be back and feeling so positive!  

Ladies, I have been following your diaries too (Calmy how are your two lovely little ladies?!). I look forward to sharing this journey with you and keeping up to date with your news too. 

Much love x


----------



## Tarango

Hello Rikschick

Welcome to the adoption thread and    for making that call!!! 

I hope all goes well on 20th April  

Looking forward to hearing how you get on as you go down the 'A' road - very exciting! 

love 
T
xx


----------



## Camly

hiya

my 2 lovely ladies make it all worthwhile!!! there are days when i just look at them and makes me instantly smile   (mind u, other days, i want to run a mile!  ) which im sure u will one day find out about    

best of luck and look forward to hearing more.        x x x x


----------



## rikschick

Hi T - thank you for my welcome  

Calmy, yes, I hope I will find out all about that in the years ahead!  

Well, news already. The pack came through from our LA (very promptly). The first steps seem to be: 

Attend info evening.
Initial visit with social worker. 
Send in application. 
Attend prep course. 

Sounds ok I thought. Then I looked at the slip to attend the next info evening and it was Sept 14th!   

I couldn't believe the next one is in 5 months time! (The one in July was crossed out so I don't know if that was full or cancelled). Is it usual to wait this long? 

I don't know what to do know. I got a really good vibe with this LA. From what the social worker told me on the phone the process does not seem to take too long once you get started. I don't know whether to start calling other LAs and ask about their time sacles. 

However, DH is quite happy to wait for this date. I have my lap to get through, then we have the summer to look forward to (me and DH both have the school hols) and in a way to have this in September is kind of a new start. We can enjoy ourselves over the summer for once, knowing we have made our decision to adopt, but without having any medical appointments / meetings etc. I guess we can tidy up the house, do a few DIY jobs etc. Having made the first step though, part of me just wanted to get on with it!

Cheerio for now xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

just lost my post.

well done rikschick   look forward to reading more


----------



## rikschick

Just wanted to pop on to say it's the first day of our prep course tomorrow... Feel scared, excited....
It's been a year since we made the first phone call. 

Fingers crossed all goes well.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## rikschick

First day of prep course over, and although really tired, we both found it very positive. Lots of nice people we hope to stay in touch with as we move forward on our journey.

A year since we made our phone call and we are finally on our way!

Love to all xxx


----------



## rikschick

Have not posted for ages, but things ticking over nicely. Finished prep course in April, was allocates s'wer in July and been doing home study. Last referee to be seen on Wed. At times it has felt as tho it's going really slowly, but all of a sudden our s'wer says she is aiming for panel on 16th or 30th Jan! Now we are scared!!

We are hoping to be approved for 1 or 2, aged 0-3.

Hope all well for everyone on here xx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi rikschick
Good luck, its bound to be scary but you will get there X
Im 46 and would like to start adoption process but not sure at my age would be able to adopt 0-3 age range
all the best
angels x


----------



## Maccer

Hi Rickschic,


We are round the same stage as you, although we will probably only go to panel in March or April, our la only have panel once a month, I am so nervous too.  I hope all goes well, please let us know how you get on! 


Good Luck!


Maccer xx


----------



## rikschick

Hi everyone! Adoption panel say YES!!!!!! So happy! It was really straightforward in the end -they were all lovely and just asked one or two easy questions! On the way out of the room our s'wer said she has the paperwork to show us for two little boys aged 18 months and 2 and a half, and she is coming round on WEdnesday night to talk to us about them!       Can't believe it! We shall just have to wait and see...


Maccer, good luck over the next few months too... hope panel comes round quickly for you. We did not see our s'wer for two months throughout Oct/Nov as she was so busy, so we had given up on getting to panel now. However, when we saw her in Dec, all of a sudden it seems as though she was pushing us through. We didn't even know we were definitely at panel today until a week ago!


Angels, our authority do not like more than a 45year old age gap, so at 46, they would still definitely consider you for a1+ baby xxx


Bye for now folks... Be back to update soon xx


----------



## KJB1978

Congratulations - that is such great news.  Hope wenesday goes well with SW too!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hope today went well honey. xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh my goodness, this is the first time I've seen this thread and Rikschick it was a blooming lovely one to stumble across  

Congratulations, how utterly amazing. I can't wait to read the next 'instalment'.



B xxx 


(Hi Milly )


----------



## rikschick

Hi all!   
Katie, Emma, B - thank you for all your good wishes xxx B, sooo good to hear from you! Will say Hi to Milly too!


Well, meeting last night was amazing! Read all the paperwork and feel as though we have found our little ones!  (Two boys) Number 1 will be 3 in the summer and number 2 is only 14 months old (will have to think of better names for on here!). We are scared as their s'wer turned down the last couple. But, she is keen to meet us, so she is visiting next Thursday - to see if she thinks we will be a good match. Fingers crossed everyone!


A whirlwind week - panel Mon, finding out about possible match Wed - soooooo fast!
xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

That's fantastic news fingers crossed all goes well next Thursday xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

An inspiring story. I really enjoyed reading your journey.....Looking forward to the next installment!  


Hope things go smoothly for you.   


Noodles xx


----------



## rikschick

Wooo hoooo! Boys' social worker says YES!!!!!!!! Two little munchkins, 14 months and 31 months will be coming home to us. Been given DVD and love them already!!!! Matching panel March hopefully! Amazing!!!!!! Xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh my goodness   (happy tears!) oh that's amazing! Yey!  

Are you able to tell us anything about them - are they very beautiful?  

What's a matching panel? What does that mean / involve? (sorry)

B xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations that's amazing news xxx


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   


Pleased to hear your great news!


Noodles x


----------



## rikschick

Hi B, Emma and Noodles. Thank you for your congratulations... Yes B, they are VERY VERY gorgeous and look exactly as though they could be our sons. Matching panel is where a group of about 13 people sit and look through the paperwork and ratify the decision. As all the social workers say yes, we hope this will be a formality. However, we have since discovered that foster mum was planning a holiday at Easter so the social workers are doing their best to get the paperwork for matching panel ready for the one in Feb! Once they say yes, we can plan introductions... It's been a whirlwind!

We went to Mothercare today - the first time we have ever allowed ourselves to go... and it felt GREAT!!

xxxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

awww im so hapy for you both.

ive got my fingers crossed everything goes smoothly and you get your little ones soon xxxx


----------



## rikschick

Thank goodness it's half term! Looking likely to go to matching panel on 27th Feb, then planning meeting on 6th March with foster mum and s'wers -sooo fast! We have spent last two days emptying out junk and trying to decorate -me, persuading DH that he wants to part with his collection of Spiderman models!   


Bye for now x


----------



## flickJ

So excited for you, hope everything goes well


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news really happy for you.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh wow! SO exciting! What decorating are you doing  (have you seen the thread about decorating your LO's nursery? Shall I post the link?? Eeeee you're going to be joining me down on the parenting boards soon )

Have the Spidermen moved out to the garage yet?  

B xxx


----------



## rikschick

Thanks Emma, Flick and B. And yes B, decorating my two little boys' rooms. Do post the link, that would be great! (Spidermen live to see another day in the house!) xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

rikschick said:


> And yes B, decorating my two little boys' rooms


No, I meant what theme are you doing for them? 

I'll go and find that link 

xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Found it!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223385.0

I hadn't realised how old the thread is. Some of the photo links are no longer but most are, it's fun to have a nosey at how others have done things though 

B xxx


----------



## rikschick

Thanks B! Will check out the link. We don't really know exactly what they are into but know my big one likes Thomas and diggers. Have gone for light green with road/ transport wall stickers and for my little one, just light blue so far. Can add more when we have met them and know what they like. 

So much to do!!! xx


----------



## rikschick

Matching panel say YES! Meeting foster mum on Wednesday and hope to meet boys next Tuesday. Can't believe it! xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news congratulations


----------



## flickJ

So pleased for you   hope everything goes smoothly when you meet up


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wooohooo!!   Congratulations to you both, super exciting   xxxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Wow! 

Hope it goes well on Wed but then oh my goodness only 6 days left!!!!!!! 

By the way, I meant to come back to say the bedrooms sound lovely. My two simply love anything digger / tractor-y so I'm sure the stickers will be a great success  

B xxx


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

How exciting for you!! What a journey and finally you have made it (nearly). Well done! 


I'd be terrified also of all the new things to learn and all the hard work but.....you will reap the rewards. Wow ....all excited for you!!   Looking fwd to hearing the next part of your journey.


Loads of Luck    Noodles xx


----------



## rikschick

Visit from foster mum went so well.    She is lovely and all things well with my two boys. xxx


Planning meeting for intros on 6th, meeting boys on 10th and then hopefully they will be coming home around 21st! Yippee!


Gave foster mum our photo book to start sharing. She had told our little ones she was visiting their new mummy and daddy. My big boy wanted to know what colour his new room was, what colour our car was and what colour our cats were! Love them already!   


xxx


----------



## flickJ

Oh how great for you, I am so pleased it has all turned out so well. You are a real family now (nearly) Sure they will love their rooms


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Whoop ! Whoop! Whoop! It's all happening for you!   


isn't it lovely that 'your son' (!!!) was asking about his new room   So exciting for you! And only a couple of weeks until there home always. Love it! 


 Enjoy!  xx


----------



## nutmeg

I've loved reading your diary and am very excited for you.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cornflower

Hi Rikschick, I'm just at the start of my adoption journey (info eve on Weds) and its just been so lovely reading your diary. You must be soooo excited about meeting those little boys...good luck for the first meeting x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

4 days to go until you meet them


----------



## rikschick

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes! Only 2 more sleeps now!!!!!!

Our planning meeting on Tuesday went well - we are with them 9-1 on Saturday, then 10-3 on Sunday, then we do afternoon and bedtime Monday, then breakfast and morning routine Tuesday etc. By Thursday they are coming to play at our house! We are hoping they move in on 20th, so all good. However, I don't finish work til tomorrow, so we are knackered! Getting the house ready for two littl'uns when working full time is a job and a half! The intros seem quite full on so not as much time as we thought to nip out shopping and get last minute stuff. In a way I wish I had already finished work, so I could at least have a day to get ready, but as we were only matched last Monday, I felt that it was short enough notice! I am a teacher and have been at my school for 15 years so I think tomorrow could be rather emotional! 

Will post again soon - soooo excited, nervous, scared, terrified all in one!!

xxxx


----------



## flickJ

Such positive news, that's great   it seems to be happening so quickly, I can understand your apprehension at the time scale but I'm sure it'll all work out for you, at least you'll be too busy to get worried - I'm sooooo happy for you and your little boys


----------



## KJB1978

Wow what a whirlwind you have been on in the last few weeks.  Am thinking of you lots and I hope tomorrow is not too emotional for you.  Cant wait to hear how the introductions go.


----------



## rikschick

Happy happy happy! I met my boys today and they are amazing! So gorgeous and lovely! They were both a little bit wary, but as the morning wore on, we managed a few cuddles! On to tomorrow and same again....

xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Aw that's so lovely  

That's pretty special, you getting cuddles, my two can take ages to warm to people, those that are cuddled have to be rather marvellous! They must like you already  



B xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

wow thats fantastic 

hope tomorrow goes well and you get lots more cuddles


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Excited for you Rickschick!!! Glad all going well. Have a great day today! Lots more    


Well done honey !


Noodles xx


----------



## rikschick

Just to let you know our boys came home on Tuesday - a mummy at last! They seem to be settling in ok! They have slept - we haven't! 

Will update soon when I have a spare minute! 

Xxxx


----------



## flickJ

That's fantastic news!!!! So, so pleased for you, hun ......... a family at last


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Aw d'you know I was thinking about you on Tues but I then forgot to post  

Many, many congratulations! I am over the moon for you. I hope they continue to settle and feel well and truly at home and I hope you two feel able to start to relax into it all. I'm no expert but give me a shout if I can help with anything, or just bounce some thoughts about. 

But Yey! You did it!  

B xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

I was just wondering how you're all doing?  

Well, I hope. 

B xxx


----------

